# Flame won't kick on with Thermostat



## shojeel (Dec 7, 2016)

Hi all,

I am having some trouble with my Hearthstone Gas Fireplace. I have replaced the T-stat and it still won't kick on. The pilot light is always lit and I can get the whole stove to light manually by turning it to ON. If I switch it to T-Stat, nothing but the pilot flame.

Here is the model of my stove:












Hearthstone 8760-0080



__ shojeel
__ Dec 7, 2016






Any suggestions on what I could do to try and fix it before calling out a technician?


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 8, 2016)

It could be the switch. Make sure the spade connectors on the rear are tightly connected.
If they are. use a paperclip or a small piece of wire to jump the terminals on the switch. 
If it fires, it's the switch.


----------



## shojeel (Dec 8, 2016)

DAKSY said:


> It could be the switch. Make sure the spade connectors on the rear are tightly connected.
> If they are. use a paperclip or a small piece of wire to jump the terminals on the switch.
> If it fires, it's the switch.


Daksy,

Thanks for the reply. The stove fully turns on when the switch under the stove is set to On (There are 3 options - On, Off, T-Stat). Strangely enough, I set the switch to T-Stat last night before bed and when I woke up this morning the stove was on. I have been watching it for a few hours now and it have been turning on and off when the room hits the temperatures I have set on the new T-Stat I installed a couple of days ago.

Could my Thermopile be going?


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 8, 2016)

You can test it with a multimeter set to millivolts (mV).
Turn the burner off, but keep the pilot on.
Set the meter to Volts DC & touch the probes to the terminal screws 
marked TH & TH-TP. The reading SHOULD be 550mV +/- 20 (this can vary).
Turn the burner on. The reading should drop about 200 mV or so.
Let us know what you find.


----------

